# Lietotāju Izstrādājumi >  Dac (pcm2702 + lme49720ha + lme49600)

## mgiur1982

Beidzot ir pabeigts DAC (PCM2702 + LME49720HA + LME49600) priekš darba datora. 
Atlicis tikai dabūt normālo transformatoru un kastīti. 


Shema dha_1.pdf
_
PS. Kāds varētu izgatavot transformatoru priekš šī brīnuma ( Primāra (220v), 1-sekunadara 2x18 (1A), 2-sekundara 2x9 (0,2A). Diametrs 55mm, augstums līdz 40mm)._

----------


## RudeWolf

Ok, laikam būs kaut kas jāiekomentē. Savādāk jau otrais DACs, ko mgiur1982 uzbūvē, bet topikā ne čiku ne grabu.

Jautājums autoram- kāpēc tieši šo čipu izvēlējies?

----------


## ivog

Nebūs lētāk/vienkāršāk 2 gatavus trafiņus ielikt?

----------


## ivog

Pie reizes uzjautāšu par šādu DAC - Jūsu domas, ir vērts?
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...tchlink:top:en

----------


## osscar

vai arī uztīt var tos 9V tinumus pa virsu barankai  ::  . Bet tā šis biedrs pamatē te plates /kitus tirgoja, no Krievijas liekas, līdz ar ko nebija diskusija - un tagad nav..es tā domāju. Viņš baigo interesi neizrāda, tāpēc neviens arī nekomentē, tā kā mūs pārējos balamutes  ::

----------


## Andrejs

Redzu salodētu "kitu", bez komentāriem, atsaucēm kur tādu dabūt, bez shēmām. Bez stāstiem par to cik tas viss lieliski skan utt. nemaz nerunājot par mērījumiem. Ja gribās foruma uzmanību, ar bildīti būs par maz.

----------


## JDat

Kita salodēšanai vai shēmas copy/paste no iterneta (tai skaitā dažu nominālu neprincipiālu nomaiņu) nav nekā kopīga ar lietotāju iztrādājumiem. To vajadzētu saukt par "lietotāju salodešanas projektiem" vai "pats salasīju/saliku kopā" projektiem.

----------


## mgiur1982

> Ok, laikam būs kaut kas jāiekomentē. Savādāk jau otrais DACs, ko mgiur1982 uzbūvē, bet topikā ne čiku ne grabu.
> 
> Jautājums autoram- kāpēc tieši šo čipu izvēlējies?


  - lētākais uz prāstakais variants priekš darba datora ar USB, kurš labi skan, gandrīz neko nesvēr un ir viegli iekravejams čemodanā  ::

----------


## mgiur1982

> Nebūs lētāk/vienkāršāk 2 gatavus trafiņus ielikt?


  ielikt var, bet kastitē nav vietās priekš diviem trafiem... pāts radīju problemu, tāgād ir jādoma kā atrisinat.

----------


## mgiur1982

> Pie reizes uzjautāšu par šādu DAC - Jūsu domas, ir vērts?
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...tchlink:top:en


 Priekš pirmā DAC un prieks pieredzes, labs lets variants.

----------


## mgiur1982

> vai arī uztīt var tos 9V tinumus pa virsu barankai  . Bet tā šis biedrs pamatē te plates /kitus tirgoja, no Krievijas liekas, līdz ar ko nebija diskusija - un tagad nav..es tā domāju. Viņš baigo interesi neizrāda, tāpēc neviens arī nekomentē, tā kā mūs pārējos balamutes


 - bez komentāriem.

----------


## mgiur1982

> Redzu salodētu "kitu", bez komentāriem, atsaucēm kur tādu dabūt, bez shēmām. Bez stāstiem par to cik tas viss lieliski skan utt. nemaz nerunājot par mērījumiem. Ja gribās foruma uzmanību, ar bildīti būs par maz.


 1) Tas nav kits, tas ir no nulles izstradats DAC, pamat informacija tika ņemta no razotaju datu lapam.

2) Ja ir interese varu palidzet ar plati;

3) PCM2702 E - ir ļoti vēcs DAC, atsauces interneta ir millijoniem http://www.google.com/search?q=pcm27...rchBox&ie=&oe=

4) Uzmanibu? priekš kām, es vienkarši parādiju sava darba gala rezultatu  ::  

5) Shēma, būs nedaudz vēlālk, jo vajag šo to piekoriget;

6) Merijumu nav, jo nav normala trafa.

----------


## mgiur1982

> Kita salodēšanai vai shēmas copy/paste no iterneta (tai skaitā dažu nominālu neprincipiālu nomaiņu) nav nekā kopīga ar lietotāju iztrādājumiem. To vajadzētu saukt par "lietotāju salodešanas projektiem" vai "pats salasīju/saliku kopā" projektiem.


  - bez komentāriem.

----------


## ivog

> Pie reizes uzjautāšu par šādu DAC - Jūsu domas, ir vērts?
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...tchlink:top:en 
> 
> Priekš pirmā DAC un prieks pieredzes, labs lets variants.


 Un kas varētu būt labāks, lai arī dārgāks, variants?

----------


## mgiur1982

> Un kas varētu būt labāks, lai arī dārgāks, variants?


 Šīs dārgs, pat ļoti dārgs - http://www.lynxaudio.narod.ru/articles/LYNX_D60V1a.pdf http://www.lynxaudio.narod.ru/articles/DAC_Lynx_D60.pdf
Viss ir atkarīgs, no ta ko Jūs grībāt panakt gala rezultāta, un kas Jūms ir vājādzīgs.  ::  Lada arī ir auto  :: )))))

Piem. Mājas man ir LYNX D29V3 - pēc mana prāta izcīls DAC, bet priekš darba, lai būtu viekarši normāla lēta skaņa un USB pieslegums, es izvēlējos PCM2702U.

----------


## ivog

Pēc USB reāli vajadzības nav, jebkuram mūsdienu datoram tak ir optiskā izeja. Labi būtu 2 vai pat 3 optiskās ieejas.
Pielietojums - stereo audio dekodēšana no SAT tunera, WD TV live un datora vai spēļu konsoles. Tākāk tiks slēgts klāt hi-fi stereo pastiprinātājs un grīdas akustika.

----------


## osscar

optika ierobežo HD mūzikas strīmošanu. JA tas nav aktuāli - tad optika ir ok.

----------


## mgiur1982

> Pēc USB reāli vajadzības nav


  - maneja gadījumā ir.




> jebkuram mūsdienu datoram tak ir optiskā izeja


  - konstrukcija būs sarežgītaka un izaugs izmers, tas viss ir petīts n-as reizes, un priekš manis ir USB.




> Pielietojums


  - Laptops kamdējumos




> Tākāk tiks slēgts klāt hi-fi stereo pastiprinātājs un grīdas akustika


  - un ka šo visu iepakot čemodanā  :: )))

----------


## mgiur1982

> optika ierobežo HD mūzikas strīmošanu


  - ? vai vari paskaidrot ko ir domājis ar to? Es pārsvara lietoju lossles vai MP3.

----------


## JDat

> - bez komentāriem.


 Jaunieti! Tik tiešām bez komentāriem. Viss jau ir pateikts. Hifirasti-santīmsekostāji salasījušies...

----------


## osscar

caur optiku nepadosi piem HD @ 96Khz,  audifīlisko 176 vai 192Khz

----------


## mgiur1982

> Jaunieti! Tik tiešām bez komentāriem. Viss jau ir pateikts. Hifirasti-santīmsekostāji salasījušies...


 un ko Jūs gribat panākt šadi izteikšoties? varētu būt kā arī grībāt man kaut ko pieradīt?

Lai Jūs zinātu, šīs DAC uz PCM2702 ir izstradāts no nulles līdz gatavai ierīcei (ideja - shema - maketēšana - PCB - kļūdu labajums - PCB - DAC), laikā ziņa tas aizņema gadu. Kā arī vēršu Jūsu uzmanību, ka naudasziņā šīs process, arī nav no lētākiem, ceru, ka Jūs to saprotāt.

Jūsu tiesības izteikt savu viedokļi, kas ir nostiprinātas LR Satversmē, neuzliek man pienāku uzklausīt to.  :: 

Ar cieņu!

----------


## mgiur1982

> caur optiku nepadosi piem HD @ 96Khz, audifīlisko 176 vai 192Khz


 Es neesme ne audiofils, ne "JDAT" termins "Hifirast-santīmsekostājs", tā kā man vienalga var vai nevar - šīs DAC, ar austiņu pastiprinātaju, un pat ar aizsardzību, tika izstrādāts priekš celojuma, vai komandejuma laikiem.  ::

----------


## osscar

es biju domājis šo vairāk Ivo, ka optikai arī ir savi mīnusi. Proatms, ja klausās parastos CD flakus, nekādu problēmu - pats arī Dac izmantoju gan ar optiku gan coax.

----------


## mgiur1982

> es biju domājis šo vairāk Ivo, ka optikai arī ir savi mīnusi. Proatms, ja klausās parastos CD flakus, nekādu problēmu - pats arī Dac izmantoju gan ar optiku gan coax.


  Manēja LYNX D29V3 tiek izmants I2S formāts, kas tiek konvertēts no USB, SPDIF, Toslink, caur ASRC AD1896. Bet šīs tikai USB, jo tās ir visūr, pat leduskapjos  :: )))

----------


## ivog

> Es neesme ne audiofils, ne "JDAT" termins "Hifirast-santīmsekostājs", tā kā man vienalga var vai nevar - šīs DAC, ar austiņu pastiprinātaju, un pat ar aizsardzību, tika izstrādāts priekš celojuma, vai komandejuma laikiem.


 Ak dievs... vot tas jau ir sviests - ceļojumos un komandējumo stiept līdzi DAC ar austiņu pastūzi. Labi vēl kā grīdas akustiku līdzi nevadā...  ::  Parastais mp3 atskaņotājs šim mēķim 1000 reizes piemērotāks.

----------


## mgiur1982

> Ak dievs... vot tas jau ir sviests - ceļojumos un komandējumo stiept līdzi DAC ar austiņu pastūzi. Labi vēl kā grīdas akustiku līdzi nevadā...  Parastais mp3 atskaņotājs šim mēķim 1000 reizes piemērotāks.


 Tas viss būs kastitē 220x120x70 (cerams). Diemžēl parastais MP3 atskaņotais nedod sajust mūziku, tā kā man patīk, un 600 ommigas austinas nevēlk  :: )))

----------


## RudeWolf

Ok, ar "patīk" es strīdēties negribu, jo zinu pats čaļus, kam ir ceļojumu elektrostatiskās austiņu stacijas. Šajā gadījumā gan es personīgi būtu izticis ar USB risinājumu. Es no sava arsenāla ceļojumā ņemtu to O2 pastiprinātāju, ko 8h var nobarot no aķiem un kādu USB DACu. Pēc idejas vajadzētu dzīt arī lielos 600Ohm Beyerus un AKG.

----------


## JDat

Es jau sen gribēju teikt ka mērķis neattaisno līdzekļus...

Nu paņēmām standarta USB Audio mikrenīti. Uztaisījām krutāku analogo galu. Tas ir labāk ne kā tupa nokopēt shēmu no foruma vai salodēt gatavu kitu. Tas labi ka kaut ko pats salasa un palaiž.
Bet...
Tādu lidmašīnā vai māsīnā līdzi nepaņemsi... Toroīds redziet... Un jēga kāda? Ja vēl sāk runāt par naudas lietām, tad izklausās ka ir domato visu pārdot. A kam vajag?

----------


## ivog

es jo vairāk pētu jo vairāk apjūku no tiem ebaja DAC kitiem - coax ieeja ir visiem (viņa maz izplatīta un nah nav vajadzīga, ja godīgi), dažiem ir arī USB, bet visvajadzīgākais - tos-link jeb optiskais savienojums nav pieejams gandrīz nevienam. Pie tam tie kiti pieejami tikai lētais gals, dārgāki (virs 100$) tikai gatavi aparāti. Tiem protams ir arī toslink, bet it kā jau kitu gribējās, tipa santīmu iepi$st...

----------


## JDat

Ivog! Kāreiz šodien skatījos uz AKM DACiem... A tur Evalution kita shēma. Kāreiz priekš tevis. Tik domā kā metālā realizēt. Tas par optisko risinājumu.

----------


## ivog

Nu nedomāšu kā realizēt. Esmu slinks un man ir brīvā laika deficīts. Plate, kā minimums, man ir vajadzīga gatava. Vislabāk gatavs kits.
Atradu šādu un jau saberzēju rokas, bet ... viņam optiskā un coax nav IEEJAS bet gan IZEJAS... sviests odnako.
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/2211407612...84.m1438.l2649

Tad atradu šādu:
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/1906497844...84.m1438.l2649

Laikam pie tā pēdējā arī palikšu.

----------


## tornislv

Visiem šiem kitiem baisi jādanco ar barošanas spriegumu, ja būs par mazu, LMkas slikti filtrēs un PSRR tur sūdīgs, ja būs par lielu, baigi karst, silda elektrolītus 'n'stff.

----------


## mgiur1982

Kā soliju shema  :: 

dha_1.pdf

----------


## mgiur1982

Beidzot pabeidzu projektu līdz galam, tagad ne tikai labi skan, bet arī labi izskatās.  ::  ::  :: 

PS. Ja kādu interese varu palīdzēt ar platēm.

----------

